# PC in anderen Raum als Peripherie



## Juggernaut1 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallöchen!

Aufgrund der enormen Hitze in meinem Zimmer (Wohne unterm Dach) und meiner AMD Bauteile, habe ich vor meinen PC ein Stockwerk tiefer niederzulassen, da es dort immer recht Kühl ist. Die gesamte Peripherie soll dabei in meinem Zimmer bleiben, weswegen ich nun die Kabel von jedem Gerät verlängern muss. Nun stellt sich mir folgende Frage: Wie hoch ist die Verlustleistung wenn ich ein Monitor mit HDMI, eine USB-Maus und Tastatur, ein Headset mit Aux-Anschlüssen und ein Monitor mit DVI Kabel auf etwa 5 Meter verlängern möchte bzw. wird die Reaktionszeit der jeweiligen Geräte darunter leiden?

Wie könnte man dieses Vorhaben am geschicktesten Umsetzen?

PS: Ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin.

Liebe Grüße,
Juggernaut1


----------



## flotus1 (25. Juli 2016)

Die "Verlustleistung" bei dir im Zimmer dürfte dann hauptsächlich das sein was der Monitor verbraucht. Wie viel steht im Datenblatt. Der Rest dürfte bei einer Wärmebilanz vernachlässigbar sein.
Höhere Reaktionszeiten musst du bei der Kabellösung nicht befürchten. Aber nicht erschrecken, so lange DVI-Kabel sind nicht ganz billig. Die restliche USB-Peripherie würde ich an einem kleinen USB-Hub anschließen, dann brauchst du nur ein langes Kabel.


----------



## Grozz (25. Juli 2016)

der USB Hub sollte aber eine eigene Stromzufuhr besitzen da du sonst Probleme bekommen kannst.


----------



## Juggernaut1 (25. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich habe nun dieses USB Kabel, dazu noch ein normales HDMI Kabel und dieses DVI Kabel herausgesucht. Könnt ihr noch ein passendes USB Hub Empfehlen?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Juli 2016)

Da reicht ein ganz normaler aus. Nur muss eben ein Netzteil dabei sein. 

i-tec USB 3.0 Advance Power HUB, 4-port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Affliction (31. Juli 2016)

...und wie möchtest du den rechner starten? "Aufwachen mit Tastatur" ?


----------



## Defenz0r (31. Juli 2016)

Juggernaut1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Aufgrund der enormen Hitze in meinem Zimmer (Wohne unterm Dach) und meiner AMD Bauteile, habe ich vor meinen PC ein Stockwerk tiefer niederzulassen, da es dort immer recht Kühl ist. Die gesamte Peripherie soll dabei in meinem Zimmer bleiben, weswegen ich nun die Kabel von jedem Gerät verlängern muss. Nun stellt sich mir folgende Frage: Wie hoch ist die Verlustleistung wenn ich ein Monitor mit HDMI, eine USB-Maus und Tastatur, ein Headset mit Aux-Anschlüssen und ein Monitor mit DVI Kabel auf etwa 5 Meter verlängern möchte bzw. wird die Reaktionszeit der jeweiligen Geräte darunter leiden?
> 
> ...




Funktioniert nicht! Damit hab ich mich neulich beschaeftigt.
Die Kabel sind fuer diesen Einsatzzweck zu lang.
Am Ende kommt bei HDMI vielleicht noch 30HZ oder weniger raus.
Eine Loesung waere es, alles ueber eigene CAT Leitungen Punkt zu Punkt zu machen.
Gibt sogenannte KVM Extender over LAN.
Da waerst du aber grob Ueberschlagen bei 2000 Euro und mehr.


----------



## Affliction (31. Juli 2016)

Ich denke bei 5 meter gibt es noch keine probleme mit den fps. 
Ich selbst habe ein 10m hdmi kabel und schau damit 3d (beamer==>3d player). Am rechner habe ich ein 5m dp kabel und übertrage min 60fps an ein 21:9 (3440x1440) Monitor. 
Ich denke heutzutage ist das alles nur eine frage des richtigen kabels (außer du willst 10m mit 144hz in 4k übertragen). Dat könnte komplizierter werden.


----------



## Defenz0r (31. Juli 2016)

Bist du dir sicher? Falls ja, ist das eine interessante Sache.
Vielleicht hatte ich wohl schlechte Kabel?


----------



## Affliction (31. Juli 2016)

Ja, ich hab mich damit vorher ewig auseinandergesetzt. Es gibt halt verschiedene Standards und Kabellängen die man berücksichtigen muss. Aber bei 5 m ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Defenz0r (31. Juli 2016)

So moechte ichs machen.
PC zu Wohnzimmer TV

Meine Einkaufsliste.
Amazon.de
10m USB wuerde mit Verstaerker auch gehen. Ans Ende kommt natuerlich ein aktiver USB HUB.

Wie dick muss eigentlich der Kabelkanal dafuer sein?


----------



## Affliction (1. August 2016)

Kabelkanal?


----------



## Defenz0r (4. August 2016)

Kabelkanal – Wikipedia


----------



## Affliction (4. August 2016)

Guten Morgen[emoji4][emoji123]

Erstmal würde mich interessieren ob beim "Threadvater" alles geklappt hat. 
@Defenz0r

Was soll denn an den Fernseher gesendet werden
(eher surfen oder zocken)?

Zum Kabellanal, ich bin jetzt kein Handwerker aber ich denke vom Platz her sollte, bei zwei Kabeln, ein 15mm breiter Kanal dicke reichen. Ich persönlich würde die Kabel aber lieber hinter die Sockel legen.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. August 2016)

Mediencenter Streaming; Damit spar ich mir den Zweitpc. Kostet ja minimum 400 EUR.

Habe 6TB an Daten Redundant gespeichtert. Nein ich will kein Online Streaming :0
Spiele; Alle Spiele die dort gezockt werden, werden nicht kompetititv gespielt. 

Ja wegen Kabelkanal frag ich nur weil der USB Verstaerker vorne an einer Stelle ziemlich dick aussieht...
Ist wohl wahrscheinlich viel kleiner als ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## tandel (4. August 2016)

Ich habe mal TAE Stecker durch einen Kabelkanal gezogen. Da war es notwendig, die Stecker zu entfernen und nur das Kabel durchzuziehen. 
Die aktive Komponente des Kabels würde ich jetzt auch nicht mal eben öffnen, mit der USB-Steckerseite sollte besser möglich sein.


----------



## Affliction (4. August 2016)

Der Kanal ist doch offen?!

Kauf den Kanal doch einfach nachdem du alles verlegt und getestet hast. Dann weißt du genau welche Größe und wieviel du brauchst.


----------



## bschicht86 (4. August 2016)

Also ich hätt einfach eine Wasserkühlung gebaut und den Radi per Schlauch ein Stockwerk tiefer gehängt.


----------



## Affliction (4. August 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Also ich hätt einfach eine Wasserkühlung gebaut und den Radi per Schlauch ein Stockwerk tiefer gehängt.



Mach das (sehr qualifizierter Beitrag)!


----------



## bschicht86 (4. August 2016)

Affliction schrieb:


> Mach das (sehr qualifizierter Beitrag)!



Hab ich ja auch so bei mir. Per WaKü steht die Wärmeausgabe (Radi) in einem anderen Raum.

Immerhin gibts ja für die Lösung (Wärme in einen kühleren Raum verlagern) mehrere Wege. Entweder Peripherie per Kabel oder Wärme per Wasser.


----------



## Affliction (4. August 2016)

Hier geht es aber nicht um störende Abwärme.[emoji53]


----------



## bschicht86 (4. August 2016)

Also laut TE schon:



Juggernaut1 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der enormen Hitze in meinem Zimmer  (Wohne unterm Dach) und meiner AMD Bauteile, habe ich vor meinen PC ein  Stockwerk tiefer niederzulassen, da es dort immer recht Kühl ist.



Oder hab ich einen anderen Fragesteller überlesen?


----------



## flotus1 (4. August 2016)

Das kann man jetzt natürlich auch so interpretieren dass der TE den PC lieber in einer kühleren Umgebung betreibt damit beispielsweise die AMD-CPU ihren Takt besser halten kann. Eindeutig ist es nicht, deshalb kein Grund schlechte Stimmung zu machen. Bis zu einer Klarstellung habt ihr beide Recht.


----------



## Affliction (11. August 2016)

Der TE hat anscheinend sein Problem gelöst. Daher wechselte das Thema zu den Interessen von Defenz0r. Lg


----------

